# Sacramento, CA: Zeng Xiang Bo Taichi Push Hands Workshop



## 23rdwave (May 17, 2017)

2017 Workshop Sacramento
Grace Wu附加了以下這份文件：

2017 Workshop Sacramento
相關項目快照如下：
2017 Sacramento Taichi Push Hands Workshop


Zeng Xiang Bo, Instructor 曾祥柏教練
Coach Zeng was born in Taiwan. Since childhood, he is interested in martial art. Initially, he trained Wing Chun with Master Lu Wen Jin. Then, he got the chance to meet his taijiquan Master Chen Guo Ming, who is the student of Grandmaster Cheng Man Ching. The more he explored taijiquan, the more he is attracted by its profound theory and skills.
Now, Master Zeng has dedicated to taijiquan more than 20 years. He regards the essence of taijiquan as martial art. He insists to take this approach to teach his students. In past years, he’d trained practitioners to participate the national push hands competition in Taiwan, and won the competition several times.
In his teaching, he prefers to use kinetics phrases to explain the principles of taijiquan. Also, there is no other ways to acquire taijiquan techniques except by push hands. He is proficient in fajin, the weak overcomes the strong and the soft overcomes the hard, and is keen on spreading this knowledge and skills to taijiquan practitioners. Another characteristic of his teaching is to apply form in push hands practice. Thus, people can realize the strong connection between form and push hands.
Coach Zeng have been invited to teach in Italy, Slovenia and Croatia in 2012,2014, and 2015. Also, he held workshops in San Francisco in 2015 and 2016, and enjoyed it very much. This summer, he expects to share more delicate skills with all of you and invites you to join the journey with us.


曾祥柏教練生於台灣。 自幼對武術有濃厚的興趣，先與盧文錦先生學習詠春 拳。繼而與鄭曼青先生的學生陳國明先生學習太極拳。至今，曾教練鑽研太極 拳已經有二十餘年。他主要教授太極推手，並且訓練選手參加推手比賽，他所 訓練的選手多次獲得優勝。同時，他自身也不斷繼續鑽研太極拳，實現太極拳 四兩撥千斤的真諦。曾教練十分熟稔發勁的理論與技巧，並且非常樂於與人分 享他所體悟到的太極拳。他的教學還有另一項特色，就是推手招式化，將套路 運用於推手當中。除了台灣，曾教練在 2012, 2014 以及 2015 年也受邀至義大
利、斯洛維尼亞、克羅埃西亞等國授課。2015，2016年曾教練有幸能蒞臨美國舊金山，與當地太極拳的愛好者做武術文化交流。今年七月曾教練準備了更多精緻的內容，期待能與大家分享。

Workshop introduction 研討會內容簡介
The workshop will be geared towards building a functional martial art skill in a very friendly and cooperative atmosphere. But, please don’t feel intimidated. It’s not a win or lose game. We insist all workshop members should respect and help each other to gain the skills.
Below are the characteristics of workshops:
Provide sufficient individual instructions and adjustments in a group setting.
Build a clear and panorama of training procedure, which allows
you to train yourself accordingly.
Scaffold presentation and learning, step by step, to ensure you learn successfully.
Both novices and veterans will elevate your core competence of taijiquan.

以武術取向為主軸，但請不要誤以為是在以力取勝，所有的練習都是以技巧的習得為重點，在一個友善與合作的氣氛之下進行。 所有的成員都必須相互尊重與合作，才能對自己的學習有所助益。

下面羅列本次研習會的特色:
在小組的活動當中仍然給予充分的個人指導與調整。
建立清晰的太極拳學習全貌，讓您得以依此自我訓練。
漸進式的學習，一步接一步的指導，以確保您學得該技能。
不論您是初學者，或是已經學有所長的老手都能在此研習會中提升您太極拳的核心能力。

To learn more about coach Zeng Xiang Bo, please check his facebook
曾祥柏太極推手教育機構
Or, youtube channel, the key words: Zeng Xiang Bo
想對曾祥柏教練有更深入的了解，請參考他的facebook，曾祥柏太極推手教育機構
以及youtube 網站，關鍵字Zeng Xiang Bo




2017 Workshop:Applying Form in Push Hands 招式化推手研習營

Date
Time
Topic
July, 15 (Sat.)
8:00a.m-11:00p.m
Build a correct body structure to set up your own coordination.
建立正確的姿勢以確立自身的座標—立身中正、落胯等。
July, 15 (Sat.)
5:30p.m-8:30p.m
Circular hand pattern drills. 平圓、立圓等交換手基本 循環練習
July, 16 (Sun.)
8:00a.m-11:00p.m
Split hand and the variation.
挒手與其相關的變化練習

July, 16 (Sun.)
5:30p.m-8:30p.m
Apply the form “apparent close- up” and “cross Hands”. 拳架”如封似閉”的運用
July, 17 (Mon.)
8:00a.m-11:00p.m
Spiral movement螺旋動作練習與變化
July, 17 (Mon.)
5:30p.m-8:30p.m
Hands and hip alignment
手與腰胯的整合練習
July, 18 (Tue.)
8:00a.m-11:00p.m
Variations of circle
繞圈的重要性與變化
July, 18 (Tue.)
5:30p.m-8:30p.m
Spiral movement螺旋動作練習與變化
July, 20 (Thur.)
8:00a.m-11:00p.m
Apply form “Fair Lady Weaves
Shuttle” “玉女穿梭”的運用
July, 20 (Thur.)
5:30p.m-8:30p.m
Split hand and the variation.
挒手與其相關的變化練習
July, 21 (Fri)
8:00a.m-11:00p.m
Basic “fa jin” practice.發勁基礎練習
July, 21 (Fri)
5:30p.m-8:30p.m
Basic “fa jin” practice.發勁基礎練習

Location: South Land Park (picnic area across from Thunderland), Sacramento
Price: $30 for each session (3hours)
How to sign up: Please browse the website below and fill out the form
2017 Push hands workshop Sacramento


----------

